# Another 29g 3D background



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's another 3D background just finished up. This one is for a 29g tank. Did this one in somewhat the same style as the one I did for my Nephew where it stays nice and slim so it won't take up too much tank floor space yet has some nice 3D looks to it.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

You should start an eBay business.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I actually thought of that, but the shipping cost would be killer for anything 55g size and above  So I just do a few locally for people.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a question for steve.
I have read in your build threads that you use Krylon Fusion. I can only find it in the spray cans. Is that the same stuff? I think I read you dry brush on the Fusion. I'm not sure what you mean by "dry"brush. Do you really brush on spray paint? I'm curious. I have built a few of these BG's myself,but I have taken notice to the craftsmanship you put into yours. I would like to improve my process,specifically the coloring of the backgrounds. Thank in advance for any reply


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep the fusion I use is the spray can stuff, but I don't spray it on. What I do is I buy some small plastic cups (such as the little 2.5oz food serving/jello shot type cups) and I will spray about 1-2 seconds worth of the paint from the can into the cup. Basically just enough to put a slight amount into the cup. Then I will take a small brush that I have flared the bristols out on and I will just dip it into the cup, then I wipe the excess off onto a paper plate so that the brush just has a slight amount of paint on the very ends of the bristols and lightly brush that onto the background in the spots I want it. That's pretty much the jest of what dry-brushing is. It takes a little while to get the feel of how much paint on the brush is "too much" and how much is just right, but once you find the right amount it comes pretty easy to you then. So just test out doing that on a scrap piece of carved foam and you'll get the feel for it pretty easily.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

ok. Thanks Steve. I tried it,the paint ate through the plain styro. any thoughts? It worked great on a drylok covered piece,but the stryo uncovered was a no go.,It also ate through the smallplastic cup leaving it with no bottom. Hm? I have the Krylon Fusion spray,not sure if it's supposed to act this way or if I'm just doing it incorrectly. Waddya think? I will post a pic of my work,and the spray can soon too!! Maybe then your feedback will be more appropriate


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep any paint will eat bare stryo so you need to drylok it first before painting. Shouldn't eat the cup though I've never seen or heard of that. I spray it directly into the cup.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

This is just an extra piece I had laying around. I used the Krylon Fusion to add the black,and green. It dried well,and with practice I could see myself loving the product,but I want to make sure I'm using the correct paint before I go ahead with my plans on an actual BG. I sprayed it directly on this piece,instead of brushing it on,since the cup I used had the bottom eaten away by the paint


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep that's the right one. That's normal for it to do that to foam that does not have drylok on it first, I'm just still wondering how it would eat the bottom of the cup though. Are you using the plastic "solo" style cups like I mentioned or did you use some sort of foam cup?

These are what I use http://www.ebay.com/itm/360449687703?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Its a plastic cup,but the material is much thinner than that of the solos I actually used my last solo when applying drylok to my current project.Funny I forgot they made those styro cups.Actually I'd be surprised if they still do.Aren't they considered poor for the environment? nonbiodegradeable?.
LOL, I know my wife plans on buying solo cups on her next cocstco trip,so that should be fine. thanks again steve for your input,I had planned on using a different product for coloring that I know is aquarium safe ,but Krylon is alot easier to obtain. I'm gonna have fun with this project. I have grown bored with the cement color mixes,they just don't do it for me,now I can combine those with the Fusion,and drylok for some cool effects


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve C said:


> Yep that's the right one. That's normal for it to do that to foam that does not have drylok on it first, I'm just still wondering how it would eat the bottom of the cup though. Are you using the plastic "solo" style cups like I mentioned or did you use some sort of foam cup?
> 
> These are what I use http://www.ebay.com/itm/360449687703?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT


Oh snap!! I can get these for free at work..Sweet!!


----------

